
HTTP Frameworks Must Die – Eran Hammer – Medium - FennNaten
https://hueniverse.com/http-frameworks-must-die-717a37b6b164
======
FennNaten
Clickbaity title but I think the article makes a good point and we should
invest time and thinking into expanding the capabilities of our fw instead of
iterating over things that have been done to death.

